# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Most Creepy Or Weird Dream Characters?

## LucidOnion

DV People, What are the most creepy or weird dream characters you have ever experienced?

 I've had a dream where the DCs all had this robot-like attitude and ignored me whenever I tried to talk to them. I would like to know.


Thanks, 
         LucidOnion

----------


## MacFish

I've had a few pretty creepy characters, but when I was little, I used to dream of a woman that was just a silhouette. I would also have recurring dreams of people that looked exactly like my mother and grandmother, only they weren't my mother and grandmother, they were pure evil.  ::shock::

----------


## EruditeBlue

I had some really messed up dreams when I was little, especially involving my parents. Some were extremely disturbing, probably relating to my fear of losing my mother that some little kids seem to have. It's not that they were gory, particuarly, but I don't think it's appropriate to mention them here. I do remember this one dream where I was walking down a hall with all doors and opened one door. There was a man (I guess) with hands as feet and feet as hands. For some reason, it really creeped me out. Possibly a nightmare taken from sesame street. >.>

----------


## Cacophony

*There was this dude in a black trench coat that was chasing me all over the place. I ended up going lucid and getting inside his head, and together we figured out why he was the way he was.*

----------


## Flighty

I have been chased and killed by a young girl in school uniform with a smile of pure evil,, does that count!?

----------


## ddsx

there was a big fat child...
he started to look at me, constantly, without any reason.

Finally, he jumped on me and he started to crush and suffocate me with his body. When i managed to rid of him i discovered it was a robot...

stupid dreams  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Well, usually my dream characters look normal. EXCEPT, for people I know in real life. Awhile ago I had a strange dream where my mom's ex-ex-boyfriend's dad had to pick me up from MY dad's house. When he got out of his car his face was twisted and extremely creepy looking. For some reason I didn't mind in the dream.

Last night I had these vivid weird dreams. I remember a little bit of one. But in it, I fell off of a big boat and I fell into the water(this was from my point of view, so it was really scary and real looking), and I saw my friend pop up RIGHT in front of my face. His eyes were huge and bulging. Very scary. I wonder why its only for people I know.

----------


## Abra

Creepiest/Weirdest would have to be the lucid dream after the lucid dream where I walked among a flock of birds (of every species) towards the end. I didn't think much of it then (as the only focus of that dream was to "eat something inedible," as the task went), but during my next lucid dream I saw the same flock of birds, and a birdgirl who pleaded me to help her become human again. The birdgirl reoccurred in non-lucid dreams, in the back of a bus, etc.

----------


## taylor

When I was younger I used to dream of this really creepy little doll-like-grudge-looking boy. He had a pale white face and jet black hair with black eyes. He was always sitting on a rocking chair in my room and I always thought he was just a doll until I would notice that his eyes followed me every where I went. And so I would walk over to him and tap him on the head to see if he was real, and out of no where he would just spring up at me... ugh it was the creepiest thing *shudders*

----------


## -Blakren-

Well.. I was having a lucid dream, and everything was alright, but it turned intoa nightmare almost. I was lying on my bed, not able to move, and this creepy doll/plushie type thing was coming my way. it was all white, with a creepy smile on its face. The good thing was, my friend was able to "pull" me out of that nightmare dimention.

----------


## DreamingDragon

> Well.. I was having a lucid dream, and everything was alright, but it turned intoa nightmare almost. I was lying on my bed, not able to move, and this creepy doll/plushie type thing was coming my way. it was all white, with a creepy smile on its face. The good thing was, my friend was able to "pull" me out of that nightmare dimention.



Maybe it wanted to hug you.  ::banana::

----------


## Trance

Creepiest dream is when I was a kid. I was walking through my school, and it was night-time and I was the only person there. I saw a shadow on a wall, and the shadow transformed into a figured and started to chase me down the hallway, and right before I could exit the school, I woke up.

Another equally creepy dream is I was in the living room, and there was a statue of Jesus, life-sized and in a glass case. The statue started to bleed and melt, then I woke up.

----------


## DreamTheater

When I was little and had the flu I dreamed of a man that looked like he was a painting and he was on a rowboat in my house.  That was quite weird and scary.

I also dreamed once that my grandma was partly made of metal

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

I saw a guy two nights ago who was just all normal but then he broke into my house and I saw him slowly walking up the stairs towards me with his eyes coming out of his head and tilting his head at an angle it was probably my scariest nightmare ever even though it doesn't seem that bad.

----------


## Trance

This wasen't a nightmare per se, but it was strange. I recall my cousin and I were in the living room, and her eyeball just fell out of her socket and rolled on the floor and she just sighed and said 'Man, not this crap again' and picked it up, and put it back in.

----------


## Alexanderctk

Edit: I read the title wrong.

There were these two creepy old guys who kept laughing when they saw me. I turned invisible and they could still see me.

----------


## ProdigyRd

im hacing ltos of dreams with the Jonas Brothers for some reason....
i hate the Jonas Brothers....

----------


## Trickster

I would say the Trickster figure. When he/she appears, it exhibits gender & form variability, changing gender roles.
A mythic figure common among many cultures. Seen as mischievous and cunning, but he is also viewed as a great teacher.

----------


## fzongqvxp

hm.. lets see..

there was the giant eye socket in the wall in place of a window that blinked all the time and was a portal to a different dimention if you walked inside it. 

there was the black dog that made the sky bulge and tilt to the left and turn red. 

there was the giant grey bird with an eye in place of its head that tried to bury me alive.

there was the green-skinned lady with spiders crawling out of her mouth.

those are all i can remember off the top of my head

----------


## Bizarre Jester

in a non lucid dream, this hideous woman was blocking a door I wanted to go through. She was giving me this look like she was about to just get up and attack me. It's funny now that I look back on it.

----------


## Saturos

A demented clown who ran a carnival in my backyard and then tried to kill me with a knife/meatcleaver.

----------

